# FFX's 2012 Army Painting Challenge [ Sanguinary Guard ]



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Right, so the last of my bits orders I needed came in tonight and it prompted me to tear away from the World Eaters for just a bit. I realize I'm 5 days premature for the challenge, but I haven't started PAINTING anything yet so I'm not really cheating [ I hope ]. I figure I could use the remaining days before the challenge to convert up the stuff I need before I apply paint. It would be just like painting a model off of the sprue after all. I'll have to ask Humakt about it in a few days just to make sure it's cool.

Anyway, this P-Plog will be used to keep you all up to speed on how I'm doing, in case you don't follow the 2012 challenge.

Here's what I'll be building:

* Warhost of Baal - [1850 Dantewing]*

*HQ1- Commander Dante -225 [ minor conversion pictures below]*

*HQ2- Librarian in Power Armor -190 [ kit bash ]*
+Jumpack
+Epistolary
+Plasma Pistol
+Might of Heroes
+The Sanguine Sword

*Troop1- Sanguinary Guard -260*
+Chapter Banner
+1 Powerfist
+1 Infernus Pistol
+1 Plasma Pistol
+2 Regular Guard

*Troop2- Sanguinary Guard -230*
+1 Powerfist
+1 Infernus Pistol
+1 Plasma Pistol
+2 Regular Guard

*Troop3- Sanguinary Guard -230*
+1 Powerfist
+1 Infernus Pistol
+1 Plasma Pistol
+2 Regular Guard

*Troop4- Sanguinary Guard -220*
+1 Powerfist
+1 Infernus Pistol
+3 Regular Guard

*Troop5- Sanguinary Guard -220*
+1 Powerfist
+1 Infernus Pistol
+3 Regular Guard

*Elite1 - Sanguinary Priest -95*
+Jump pack
+Power Weapon
+Melta Bombs

*Elite2 - Sanguinary Priest -90*
+Jump pack
+Power Weapon

*Elite3 - Sanguinary Priest -90*
+Jump pack
+Power Weapon

*Total*
1850

10 units, 30 models. If I can't get this done in a year I fail at life. All that being said, I figured I'd give a little teaser for you all. Depending on how I'm doing I may try for 12/12 and do up an honor guard for Dante and one for the Librarian so I have a 2500 list too. _Yes Midge this is the conversion I'd told you about on yahoo IM. _

12/26/11 Conversion completed - Build a Better Dante'


































The photos really don't do this model justice. My Dante has a serious sense of motion when you look at it in real life.... c'est la vie. He'll see paint starting in 5 or 6 days.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

I look forward to seeing the pics as you give life to those Blood Angels!


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I'll be following this closely. I like the look of your dante.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dante came out great man!!!!! I will most likely be making something similar for my Remembrancer (my Dante Counts-as) for my own BA army. Definitely a dynamic piece. Good work brother.

Painting wise are you going to be going for the traditional gold scheme? or are you going with a custom color palette?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Dante came out great man!!!!! Definitely a dynamic piece. Good work brother.
> 
> Painting wise are you going to be going for the traditional gold scheme? or are you going with a custom color palette?


Thanks Bro. I had to reposition his left leg a bit to get it to work. It took lots of hot water, and super glue [ when it broke.. LMAO ] to do it. The pose is killer in person but you lose some of it in pics. 

As for the paint, yeah traditional gold with red, white, and black accent colours. I'm be using the Badger airbrush on this army. So we'll see how it goes.


FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Firefighter X said:


> Thanks Bro. I had to reposition his right leg a bit to get it to work. It took lots of hot water, and super glue [ when it broke.. LMAO ] to do it. The pose is killer in person but you lose some of it in pics.
> 
> As for the paint, yeah traditional gold with red, white, and black accent colours. I'm be using the Badger airbrush on this army. So we'll see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Cool cool. For my sang guard I am going with a dark steel theme. Looking forward to seeing your golds though


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice conversion, I look forward to following the progress of this army throughout the year. I'll be getting the bits for my army for the challenge on thursday.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Update 12/27/11 - Epistolary conversion and 3 Sanguinary Priest conversions

Sorry for the crap lighting, but you get the idea. All models will have the winged backpacks. The wings were left off during the photography for ease of painting when I start.

*Epistolary *


































*Sanguinary Priest 1*


































*Sanguinary Priest 2*


































*Sanguinary Priest 3*


































All conversions for the army are now complete. Now I just wait until the challenge starts and then I can paint them.

Until then cheers,

FFX


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking like an excellent set of models with which to hit the ground running.

It is rumoured that the 2012 Challenge does not start until March: not sure if that is true but I will be trying to keep momentum anyway so I commend your preparation either way.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

So, your previous army is a bunch of blood crazed killers who slaughter in the name of Khorne. Your next army is going to be a bunch of blood crazed killers who slaughter in the name of the Emperor.

I'm beginning to detect a theme...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking conversions bud!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

It seems Firefighter's got a penchant for red killy things. Regardless, looks great.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Loving the conversion work your doing here Khorne. It 'appears' simple yet its very effective and makes your models look great and as if they were leaping into battle.

Looking forward to seeing some paint on these guys buddy.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> So, your previous army is a bunch of blood crazed killers who slaughter in the name of Khorne. Your next army is going to be a bunch of blood crazed killers who slaughter in the name of the Emperor.
> 
> I'm beginning to detect a theme...


If it ain't broke, don't fix it I say. Besides, let's be honest here, Dante and the crew are just a few bloody marys and a couple of bad dreams away from jumping on Khorne's bandwagon anyway.



Minizke1 said:


> It seems Firefighter's got a penchant for red killy things. Regardless, looks great.


Well being a fireman, I am naturally drawn to the color red. However these guys will be GOLD and WHITE killy things.. completely different. 



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Loving the conversion work your doing here Khorne [ I'm assuming you meant either " Faithful servant of Khorne", or you typo'd lol ] . It 'appears' simple yet its very effective and makes your models look great and as if they were leaping into battle.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some paint on these guys buddy.
> 
> ...


Thanks DoE. I do like to take a knife and saw to my minis it would seem. Now if I could only make money doing just that. I find that the best answer is usually the simplest one. And yes, I did want action poses for these guys. I think I pulled it off for the most part. I'm not completely sold on the one SP that's pointing his finger. He might get a rework. Not sure.


Cheers mates,

FFX


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Well shit...just heard from humkt.. the 2012 challenge is postponed until March. Ok then, back to the World Eaters for now.

I'll revive this P-Log in 3 months. 

Cheers mates,

FFX


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Firefighter X said:


> Well shit...just heard from humkt.. the 2012 challenge is postponed until March.


Plenty of time to assemble more of the plastic crack. I'm actually glad of a bit of a break, I have a couple of bits that'd take up more than a month, so I'll try and get them done over the next couple of months.


----------



## Rotten Breath (Jan 1, 2012)

Very Nice work man. Dang you now I will have to stop screwing around and make a good conversion too. But really great work .


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Rotten Breath said:


> Very Nice work man. Dang you now I will have to stop screwing around and make a good conversion too. But really great work .


You know that's all I do man, convert convert convert.

Thanks B,

FFX


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Firefighter X,

Hey! Just popped by your plog and noticed some effective kit-bashing involved. Nice to see the use of some DA vet heads mixed in there for the Sanguinary Priests. Also wanted to say it's a great idea to paint the wings on the priests separately. I remember painting my Sanguinary Guards last year (well back in 2010 now) and assembled the whole figure before hitting it w/ paint. lemme tell you it was an absolute bitch to get into the niddy gritty bits of the model. Took way longer than necessary.

I look forward to your Blood Angel's progression and I will definitely try hard to get a move on w/ my Dark Angels!!

Happy painting mate!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tips and constructive criticisms louishli. I hope I can do them justice.

Damn you March, you're so far away and it's hard to resist painting these guys NOW.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Great start! Did the 2012 painting challenge open already? I was thinking of joining the challenge to help motivate me on my current project. I have about 85% of my DE army built, not painted yet. I have more than enough fora unit per month to paint. This might just be the kick in the a$$ I need.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

nsr250repsol said:


> Great start! Did the 2012 painting challenge open already? I was thinking of joining the challenge to help motivate me on my current project. I have about 85% of my DE army built, not painted yet. I have more than enough fora unit per month to paint. This might just be the kick in the a$$ I need.


Not 100% but i don't think it starts till march


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

RedThirstWill Destroy said:


> Not 100% but i don't think it starts till march


You are correct sir. Humakt said in the December thread that the 2012 challenge will start in March.


----------

